# USB Headset and Sound Card



## izytang

Hey everyone,
My PC originally came without a soundcard (had integrated sound) and awhile back I got a USB Headset because they have a built-in sound card in them, which would've solved my sound card problem. But, now I recently purchased a Sound Blaster Live 5.1 because someone told me that it would do all the sound processing and send it to the USB headset, and boost overall PC performance. 

But now I am wondering: Doesn't the Headset already do this with it's built-in sound card? Is my sound card just sitting there? Or was this guy right: Does it actually "help" the USB headset soundcard out with some of the data processing and boost PC peformance (say for gaming)? I'd like to know some information about the two. Thanks

(And for those curious, I'm using a Logitech USB Headset)


----------



## Praetor

> someone told me that it would do all the sound processing and send it to the USB headset, and boost overall PC performance.


Ive never heard of that before 



> Doesn't the Headset already do this with it's built-in sound card? Is my sound card just sitting there?


Your headset does come with a soundcard and wil not function in tandem with the one on your system. You can use the SBLive however for other sound processing and such and for work with speakers


----------

